# Little Maid of Kent (Atkins & Co) Plans



## Woodfinatic (Jan 2, 2014)

I started sailing last year and love it and i'm wanting to extend my adventure by building a wooden boat.I have my eyes on the "Little Maid of Kent" By "Atkins &Co" but am not sure what it all consists of. I know allot of time will be, but whether i can get parts and learn skills needed to build this boat. Has anyone else looked into this plan or built this boat?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Most of the plans on the Atkins website require lofting skills you may not have. Since you are new to boat building I would suggest you get plans from a more popular boat designer. Again I suggest you also join the wooden boat forums


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Denise he's in love with one of the prettiest boats ever drawn. Maybe he can chat up a local boat builder and get a sense of the expense and labor involved. Perhaps he can serve as the gofer/second pair of hands for that builder. Or maybe the the realities involve will rain on his parade.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

He doesn't tell us where he is from. In this area he might learn from Benjamin and Gannon


----------



## Woodfinatic (Jan 2, 2014)

outbound said:


> He doesn't tell us where he is from. In this area he might learn from Benjamin and Gannon


im in north alabama USA...and am on the tenessee river


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! It really is a pretty boat that "Little ol' Maid of Kent".
Atkin & Co. - Little Maid of Kent

Choosing a 30' schooner for your first build attempt seems quite ambitious to me.
I'm sure one of you sages can recommend a helpful book on lofting for him though.


----------



## Woodfinatic (Jan 2, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Most of the plans on the Atkins website require lofting skills you may not have. Since you are new to boat building I would suggest you get plans from a more popular boat designer. Again I suggest you also join the wooden boat forums


what do you mean by lofting


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

lofting is enlarging the scale of the plans to actual size.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Woodfinatic said:


> what do you mean by lofting


Oh my.... you don't know? 
Lofting is how this;








and the measurements on the table of offsets provides.. into a full size plan with station molds that boats are build on. I self taught myself how to loft smaller boats. it's not easy and very very time consuming. 
Lofting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
to build a little schooner like the maid.. you will need a budget of about $60-100,00 for the build and easily another 60% to rig and outfit such a boat. 
People build sailboats for the dream.. but many never finish them because they forgot or were clueless of what it would cost to outfit and rig the vessel. I know well the love and desire to build such boats, but I had to contain it to small boats like canoes and rowing craft, of which I don't even build anymore.

Now the Maid of endor, at 24 ft is also a full keel boat. The first image here shows the water lines. to the right is the table of offsets. and they are laid out on a grid to full size for each "station" the bottom image is the buttocks. all of this develops the curve for a "fair" hull. 









This is what a boat looks like when being built on station molds..








most are built upside down except, when they reach a size that makes it logistically difficult to flip them over.


----------



## Woodfinatic (Jan 2, 2014)

thank you all so much...my dad has built wood boats before.. he tried to explain it to me but i didnt understand.. now i understand a little better


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just building the forms is going to cost a few boat bucks.. the, where do you build it...when... where you will get your lumber... type of hull, cold molding is best. building in carvel or clinker.. not so good if they are not wet 24/7 365. Silicon bronze hardware is also a "killer" cost.


----------



## Woodfinatic (Jan 2, 2014)

i thought about starting with the florince oakland 22 ft by the same person.. do u think it would be a little better for a beginner


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a build thread on WB Building the Maid

Florence is a little easier. with hard chines for plywood... 








still not an easy build. Most people consider strip builds easy. Ck out Paul Garthside's boats.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Woodfinatic said:


> thank you all so much...my dad has built wood boats before.. he tried to explain it to me but i didnt understand.. now i understand a little better


No truer statement of life has ever been made. How many things did fathers say to us that we could not understand, and with a bit of time it makes perfect sense!


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

The maid is beautiful but there are many other schooners, wood, steel, aluminum, composit and strip planked that are more modern and still beautiful. Think of a Tyana 37 
schooner rig. My weakness is for another atkins boat the Coot, a 27 foot skipjack schooner. To small, there are no backstays, almost no keel, but it grabs me. If I were to consult Bob Perry I am sure that he could design the most beautiful schooner ever to grace the waters of the world, but building it would be beyound my means. Still I can dream.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, dreams.
the stuff sailbooats are made of


----------

